# Sinus infection cure...thought I'd share.



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

I just thought I'd pass on this experience in case it might help someone later.
The whole family has been fighting a nasty cold the past few weeks(it takes a long time to work through the the entire family of 10 people, by the time one persons over it, the next one has it), and it caught me about a week ago. Coughs, stopped up nose, nothing that unusual. Then about the time it started to clear up, it turned into a nasty sinus infection. Felt like a bad toothache only in my sinuses. By the second day it was affecting the entire left side of my face. Tender, swollen, eye watering if I blew my nose or sniffed too hard, my top molars on that side felt like they were being pushed out from the inside, and I was running a fever. Just felt altogether awful. I would go to sleep and the throbbing pain would make me up after two hours and keep me awake all night. It hurt just enough to keep me from concentrating on anything. Couldn't read and could watch a movie. After two nights of that, I had had enough! Mom and I got to looking and found this remedy online that used essential oils. Since mom has the herb business and we use many on ourselves, we had them on hand. So we took a couple drops of Eucalyptus essential oil, a couple drops of Tea Tree essential oil, mixed it with about three tablespoons of Almond oil, warmed this mixture and dropped a few drops into both my ears. First one while I laid on one side and then about 20 minutes later the other side. I also took about four cups of hot water, 1 drop of both essential oils, dipped a cloth in it and laid it over my face while breathing in deeply. Almost instant relief. About 5 minutes after the second eardrops were used, I fell asleep and slept like a log till 9:00 am. I woke up with *no* pain. The swelling was down by 90 percent, and I could breath just fine. My teeth were barely hurting and I felt alive again! Soooo, it *really* worked. something to keep in mind if you ever find yourself in a similiar situation. I know I'll do it at the first signs next time and not wait till I'm in misery.


----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

ozark_jewels, 

Glad to hear you're feeling better. I'm not surprised you had some relief; as eucalyptus oil kills airborne viruses and clears the sinus passages. Isn't it wonderful to find these healthy gems? I make this spray for us. 

Anti-Viral Eucalyptus spray 
30 drops eucalyptus essential oil 
4 ounces distilled water 

Put both in a fine mist spray bottle and shake well before using. Use the mist often when feeling congested or when exposed to colds and viruses. Keep a bottle handy to spray on pillow, hands, phone in the office or car.

regards,
keljonma


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Cool.

Vaporized tea tree oil supposedly is also effective against MRSA on surfaces. After once reading a news report of an allopathic article on that subject, I have been unable to find the actual publication, which fact irks me since any weapon against MRSA is fiercely needed.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

Thanks for the info. We also had the colds and I came down w/ the sinus infection. Didn't go to fever but teeth/face hurt and it started to go to my chest. Coughing up junk. the works :Bawling: 

I had to go to the Dr. as I am getting on a plane on Tues and didn't want to blow out my ears or sinuses. Had severe sinus pressure on a plane once and that was enough.

I am needing to find out how putting the oil in the ear helps? Does the warm oil let things drain? I have tried spraying salt water into my sinuses and washing them but it does nothing long term. 

I really do want to try to cure them w. o meds but I am a zombie after 3-4 weeks of fighting a sinus infection and would do anything to get relief. :Bawling:


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

okiemom said:


> I am needing to find out how putting the oil in the ear helps? Does the warm oil let things drain? I have tried spraying salt water into my sinuses and washing them but it does nothing long term.


I'm not sure exactly but I know it gets the essential oils closer to where they need to work and they do their thing. The warm oil is very soothing as well and put me straight to sleep, dulling the pain very quickly. I certainly would try it if I were you.
It was also reccomended to add two drops of Pine Essential oils along with the Eucalyptus and Tea Tree oils, in the carrier oil(we use Almond oil for the carrier), but we didn't have the pine, so we just used the other two.
Hope this helps!


----------

